# new blazer bay t-top for sale



## B&D (May 23, 2009)

we built an extra t-top that we need to sail.its ready to go with no waiting and if you buy it,we will install at no charge.you tell me what color canvas and we evan include a custom t-bag to match.ill post pics.tomorrow.:thumbsup:
850-221-3422


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

*top question*

What is your asking price and will it only fit that model?
thanks


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw it yesterday, its a beutiful job!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Would like to know a price and verify that it will fit a 2009 Blazer Bay 2200?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Call them at the shop.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

It was built from the new style console used last year and the year before. They will be glad to install it!!:thumbup:


----------



## bwirestick (Mar 25, 2009)

bump!!!:thumbup:


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

If you want a 3 sided enclosure with U-zip in front, give us a call, we are having specials for these, starting at $650
ask for Pat
Island Quest Canvas
850-723-2144
www.islandquestcanvas.com


----------

